# New Flight suits???



## white-rabbit (24 Nov 2006)

Has anyone in the Airforce or Logistics heard anything about when the new flight suits will be coming online?
Are they going to be CADPAT?  Or will they stay the same Olive green?


----------



## aesop081 (24 Nov 2006)

white-rabbit said:
			
		

> Has anyone in the Airforce or Logistics heard anything about when the new flight suits will be coming online?
> Are they going to be CADPAT?  Or will they stay the same Olive green?



PM inbound


----------



## SupersonicMax (25 Nov 2006)

May we have this information publicly?

Max


----------



## Loachman (25 Nov 2006)

And, not wishing to be seen as overly nitpicky even though I perhaps am, "flight suit" is the American term that has unfortunately almost completely displaced the Canadian "flying suit".


----------



## medicineman (25 Nov 2006)

Either is much better than the supplyese "Coverall, Flyer's" though ;D.

MM


----------



## white-rabbit (25 Nov 2006)

I really don't care what they are called, all I want to know is when are we getting new ones.
The ones we have now, especially the 1 piece after being washed, even cold shrink and aren't very comfortable.
The 2 pc "flight suit" aren' bad but can be a little hot in the summer.


----------



## vonGarvin (25 Nov 2006)

white-rabbit said:
			
		

> I really don't care what they are called, all I want to know is when are we getting new ones.
> The ones we have now, especially the 1 piece after being washed, even cold shrink and aren't very comfortable.
> The 2 pc "flight suit" aren' bad but can be a little hot in the summer.



How about mandatory purple wigs?


----------



## Loachman (26 Nov 2006)

white-rabbit said:
			
		

> I really don't care what they are called, all I want to know is when are we getting new ones.
> The ones we have now, especially the 1 piece after being washed, even cold shrink and aren't very comfortable.
> The 2 pc "flight suit" aren' bad but can be a little hot in the summer.



So far I've only seen a trial two-piece one in CADPAT. There was no visible change of style or fabric, and the rank is still worn on the shoulder as opposed to the silly place on the CADPAT combat clothing.

None of my Nomex has shrunk, regardless of water or drier temperature used.

As for comfort, I've not noticed any difference between the two, presuming that the fabric used is the same. The two-piece wool/poly (old) will be warmer than the one-piece Nomex. The wool/poly one-piece was just as warm in the summer. Either in Nomex is far superior to the old wool/poly, which insulated and didn't breathe well (plus smelled like wet dog when moistened). My shirts are still wool/poly, as they last far longer than the trousers, but my trousers are Nomex.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Nov 2006)

white-rabbit said:
			
		

> I really don't care what they are called, all I want to know is when are we getting new ones.
> The ones we have now, especially the 1 piece after being washed, even cold shrink and aren't very comfortable.
> The 2 pc "flight suit" aren' bad but can be a little hot in the summer.



complaining about flightsuits already.....what are you gonna do if you pass and become aircrew ?

None of my flightsuits have shrunk in in 2 years of flying......


----------



## Loachman (26 Nov 2006)

Too many desserts?


----------



## aesop081 (26 Nov 2006)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Too many desserts?



I stay away from those on the flights....if one were to eat the deserts that are provided, their flightsuits WOULD shrink pretty quick.  A good dose of the base gym also helped prevent my suits from shrinking....lol


----------



## white-rabbit (26 Nov 2006)

I wasn't complaining about the flight suits, the problem is I didn't get a new 1 pc, because there were none available, so I had to settle for an old one.
I prefer wearing the 2 pc.
I asked this question for information not sarcasm.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Nov 2006)

white-rabbit said:
			
		

> I wasn't complaining about the flight suits, the problem is I didn't get a new 1 pc, because there were none available, so I had to settle for an old one.
> I prefer wearing the 2 pc.
> I asked this question for information not sarcasm.



Sorry, it wasnt meant as sarcasm.......just harmless ribbing


----------



## Zoomie (26 Nov 2006)

white-rabbit said:
			
		

> , the problem is I didn't get a new 1 pc, because there were none available, so I had to settle for an old one.



You had to settle for an old one?  You are wearing the wool/poly blend Blue flying coveralls?  What trade are you?  There are plenty of OD zoom-suits in the system.  I smell something....


----------



## aesop081 (26 Nov 2006)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> You had to settle for an old one?  You are wearing the wool/poly blend Blue flying coveralls?  What trade are you?  There are plenty of OD zoom-suits in the system.  I smell something....



He just remustered to aesop....he hasnt been to Winnipeg for BAC yet. If he still doesnt have the one-peice OD suit before he goes for course, clothing stores at 17 wing will handle it.  As of now he is just waiting and is in no real need of the proper kit.  I have been told that they were short of OD flight suits over in Pat bay.


----------



## Strike (26 Nov 2006)

Just to throw my hat in the ring, if one were to go to the CTV.ca web site and look at  the blog that O'Regan did up when he was in Afghanistan (go to the Canada AM link), you might see some of the suits that the Herc crews are wearing.  They look suspiciously like the old tan ones, except that some are in two piece and the one piece has black leg clips, unlike the old ones, and hidden zippers.

Of course, knowing how well the OD ones fade, they could just be REALLY faded OD ones.


----------



## HItorMiss (26 Nov 2006)

Strike they are Tan


----------



## bison33 (26 Nov 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Strike they are Tan



I believe, no, I know....he was being sarcastic with that last sentence


----------



## Strike (26 Nov 2006)

> *he* was being sarcastic with that last sentence



Why does everyone always ASSUME?


----------



## HItorMiss (26 Nov 2006)

I was being serious and a little sarcastic.... I am well aware that Strike would have the contacts to know what colour flight suit is being worn but the crews in the Herc fleet over there. I was simply stating that I have seen them wearing Tan with my own eyes and was giving eyewitness account to Strike to say...Nope sureee ain't faded OD they were wearing.


----------



## Good2Golf (26 Nov 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> I was being serious and a little sarcastic.... I am well aware that Strike would have the contacts to know what colour flight suit is being worn but the crews in the Herc fleet over there. I was simply stating that I have seen them wearing Tan with my own eyes and was giving eyewitness account to Strike to say...Nope sureee ain't faded OD they were wearing.



HoM, for what it's worth, I knew what you meant.  

G2G


----------



## HItorMiss (26 Nov 2006)

Oh great now Officers know what I am talking about...there goes my career LOL   ;D


----------



## Good2Golf (26 Nov 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Oh great now Officers know what I am talking about...there goes my career LOL   ;D



 :rofl:


----------



## Strike (26 Nov 2006)

That's alright HoM.  Pretty hard for you to get into my bad books...Now, bison on the other hand.   ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (26 Nov 2006)

It's the shades I know  8)

EDIT: Fixed Smarty pants!


----------



## George Wallace (26 Nov 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> It's the s hades I know  8)



I'm kinda lost over here in E hades?  Any advice?


----------



## Good2Golf (26 Nov 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I'm kinda lost over here in E hades?  Any advice?



You're doomed, George, for as Indiana Jones decoded on one of his trips, "Only the penetant man shall pass."  ;D


----------



## bison33 (27 Nov 2006)

Strike said:
			
		

> That's alright HoM.  Pretty hard for you to get into my bad books...Now, bison on the other hand.   ;D



Well, another driver who needs to appreciate FE's....  of course unless we carry their luggage or if the plane is "broke" somewhere nice, then they love us ;D


----------



## Strike (27 Nov 2006)

I'm just pissed because you refered to me in the masculine.


----------



## hippie (22 Feb 2007)

So GOING BACK TO THE ORIGINAL QUESTION, does anybody have any info on these 'supposed' new flight suits / flyers coveralls / coverall, flyer's grn F.R. (yes I looked at my tag) / flight bag / PJ's??

I heard some dirty rumour that they are delayed for some reason..  I have seen the Cadpat 2 piece (which admittedly didn't look THAT terrible, as long as it stays a 2 piece!!)  The only info I've every really officially seen was on some ADM (MAT) site which had a proud, older, slightly portly, AF gentleman sporting some new duds.  Think it's a few years old now.

hippie


----------



## Loachman (23 Feb 2007)

The two-piece flying suit IS coming. No dates yet. I've heard nothing about a one-piece in CADPAT. Logic says that they will too, but I've been in this organization too long to believe in the Logic Fairy.

My experience is that the dumber an idea is, the quicker it is implemented.


----------



## Globesmasher (23 Feb 2007)

hippie said:
			
		

> So GOING BACK TO THE ORIGINAL QUESTION, does anybody have any info on these 'supposed' new flight suits / flyers coveralls / coverall, flyer's grn F.R. (yes I looked at my tag) / flight bag / PJ's??



Hippie - still nothing official as yet.  We're still wearing (in the transport community) the "interim" one piece green flight suits and also the old two-piece (Tac Hel) flights suits as well.  The boys and girls over in the sandbox (as Strike alluded to) are indeed wearing new tan (NOT the old ressurected tans) flightsuits as well.

Still no firm news on the CADPAT flight suits .. but I believe the field trials are coming to a close or may already have been finalized.

Sorry - no concrete news for you.


----------



## bison33 (14 Mar 2007)

As it stands ( e-mail came out recently), but always subject to a thousand changes.........1 Wing folks will get the 2 piece CADPAT and the rest of you keep your current ones. A 2 piece ARID is also coming for those heading over to warmer climates.


----------



## Good2Golf (14 Mar 2007)

Whew!  Finally!  It's only been a decade in the making... *sigh*

G2G


----------



## hippie (24 Mar 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but would it not be easier (and WAY cheaper) if we just went with the american flight suits like a very large number of other air forces have done?  No development costs, a proven design, nomex etc... (plus I think they look good.. LCF!  But that's just me)   Why do we need to go out and design our own flight suits??  Make work project for some MP's constituency?  Where have I seen this before??   :


----------



## Zoomie (24 Mar 2007)

With that logic Hippie, we might as well wear US Army BDUs in place of CADPAT.  Heck, why not just shut down the mint in Ottawa and we can all switch to the almighty US dollar.

A distinctive uniform is a good part in what differentiates a military from another.  We are the Canadian Forces, we should have our own uniform.


----------



## Loachman (24 Mar 2007)

I don't want to wear another country's uniform.

Our flying suit is better, anyway.

And ours has pockets to put one's hands in.


----------



## Good2Golf (25 Mar 2007)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I don't want to wear another country's uniform.
> 
> Our flying suit is better, anyway.
> 
> *And ours has pockets to put one's hands in.*



Never underestimate that point!  I made the mistake of not having pockets put into the pants of a custom mess dress...at least my flying suit has them!

G2G


----------



## Globesmasher (25 Mar 2007)

.. and for all the operational aircrew out there ... if I'm ever doing a "runner" in the AOR I don't want to be mistaken for downed aircrew from another country.

If captured I would prefer to be recognized as being Canadian and not as downed aircrew from some other nation by virtue of the uniform I'm wearing.

Having worn a US flight suit for a few years I prefer ours by a long shot.  More comfortable.

edit - for bad grammar


----------



## Good2Golf (25 Mar 2007)

Globe, excellent point...one that folks don't often hoist aboard!  Part of the reason tac hel pushed for, and finally appears to be getting CADPAT (TW for now, AR in due course) 2-piecers.

G2G


----------

